# New Chickens. My new Welsummer breeding flock and others.



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Last night I had given to me
8 Welsummer Hens/Pullets and 3 Welsummer Cockerels
and
2 Hybrid Hens,
2 Welsummer x RIR's Hens, 
1 Speckled Hen,
1 Bluebell Hen,
1 Silkie x Hen,
1 Indian Game hen, 
1 Indian Game x Welsummer, 
and Rhode Island Red cockerel 
and a poultry crate!

Had 9 eggs today from them. They are mainly point of lays and most of the welsummers and the Indian Game and Hybrids are only 18 months, So they are still in their peak really. Really chuffed as we were only chatting about needing some fresh laying hens. Then I get given these lovely birds. As we take in odd cockerels, it's not often we get asked to take such young layers. So they were very much welcomed. 

They are all settled down in their own shed for now while I make sure they are clean and healthy (They are blooming tho with health) and while they settle in to their own sleeping space.
The crosses and hybrids will go into my laying flock, the welsummers will be kept together as a breeding purebred group, and the Indian Game and her Daughter will be used to produce some nice meat birds. The Rhode Island Red Cockerel will hopefully mix with the breeding flock.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

The 8 Welsumer hens before they went outside.









The 3 Welsummer Cockerels









The Indian Game hen.









The Speckled Hen









The Blue Bell Hen









The Rhode Island Red Cockerel (Had cut his comb in transit, now cleaned and ok)









The Warrens

















and the Crosses


































Had 9 eggs so far from them today. Gonna check again while I go give everyone their corn supper. But I am very pleased with them. Lovely, Healthy well cared for birds. And the Welsummers are a fantastic edition to my Purebred Birds.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

They are lovely!
I love chickens! :2thumb:


----------

